# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Propozimet e Artisteve Per "Flamurin e Kosoves"

## Qendi

*Ja Disa Propozime Te Disa Artisteve Per Flamurin e Kosoves*

----------


## Qendi



----------


## Qendi



----------


## murik

C'jane keta flamuj si gure dominosh e si qylyma persian mer daje?

----------


## Qendi



----------


## Qendi

> C'jane keta flamuj si gure dominosh e si qylyma persian mer daje?


*Hehe Keto Jan Ato Qe Jane Propozuar Nga Artistet*

----------


## MaDaBeR

Ai i Zeni Ballashit me duket me i pershtatshmi. Me dy Shqiponjat, sipas mendimit tim, ai ka dashur te shprehe se Shqiperia dhe Kosova jane nje komb i pandashem nga njeri tjetri.

----------


## Qendi

*Mua Me Ka Pelqyr Flamuri I ZANA RAMADAN-it*

----------


## biligoa

shqiptaret njohin  vetem nje flamur

----------


## Jack Watson

Shumica qenkan per faqe te zeza. Nga i kan gjet kta artistat mer jahu, sikur kane germu neper toke, e kan nxjerr kesoj perlash.


hehh

----------


## Qendi

*Hehe Jack Watson Nuk Vetem Keta Flamuj , Kto Jane Vetem Disa Nga Artistet Qe Jane Munduar Te Shprehin Talentin E Tyre Edhe Ne Kete Aspekt Mirpo Prap Se Prap Ndoshta Njeri Prej Tyre Do Te Behet Flamuri I Kosoves :D*

----------


## Qendi

*Ja Propozimet Per Steme*

----------


## kacaku basket

> *Hehe Jack Watson Nuk Vetem Keta Flamuj , Kto Jane Vetem Disa Nga Artistet Qe Jane Munduar Te Shprehin Talentin E Tyre Edhe Ne Kete Aspekt Mirpo Prap Se Prap Ndoshta Njeri Prej Tyre Do Te Behet Flamuri I Kosoves :D*


*Un akoma pyes?

Me cfare Flamuri Kosova ka Luftuar,Ka mbijetuar e Ka Mbuluar Luftetaret.

Akoma nuk kuptojne kto politikane qe GJITHE AJO LUFTE ESHTE BERE PER ATE FLAMUR ME FUSHE TE KUQE DHE ME SHQIPEN DYKRENARE NE MES*

Kto jane Burrat e Kosoves,ja dhe FLAMURI qe ato kan derdh gjakun prej 600 vjetesh.

----------


## kacaku basket

KET FLAMUR SNA E HOQEN AS TURQIT E AS SERBET PSE DUHET TIA HEQIM VETES KUR E KEMI LA ME GJAKUN E POPULLIT TONE PREJ 600 VJETESH.

TURP

----------


## Vdekja

> *Un akoma pyes?
> 
> Me cfare Flamuri Kosova ka Luftuar,Ka mbijetuar e Ka Mbuluar Luftetaret.
> 
> Akoma nuk kuptojne kto politikane qe GJITHE AJO LUFTE ESHTE BERE PER ATE FLAMUR ME FUSHE TE KUQE DHE ME SHQIPEN DYKRENARE NE MES*
> 
> Kto jane Burrat e Kosoves,ja dhe FLAMURI qe ato kan derdh gjakun prej 600 vjetesh.


Hmmmm burrat e kosoves duke pire lëng jabuka !!!

----------


## Tigrimelara

> Ai i Zeni Ballashit me duket me i pershtatshmi. Me dy Shqiponjat, sipas mendimit tim, ai ka dashur te shprehe se Shqiperia dhe Kosova jane nje komb i pandashem nga njeri tjetri.


Do behemi shqipe me 4 koka , sna shkon kenga pastaj :)


Pra, Flamuri yne eshte kuq e zi me shqiponjen dy krenare ne mes.
Ky eshte flamuri yne Kombetar.

Tani, meqe Shteti Shqiptar i cunguar ka vendosur qe flamuri Kombetar te jete edhe flamur Shteteror, atehere Shteti i Kosoves patjeter qe te vendos nje flamur tjeter Shteteror, po le te jete ky edhe nje flamur  Blu, pak rendesi ka kjo.



P.S- Vdekja Ke sy Shqiponje

----------


## Qendi

*Hehe Si Duket Nuk Po Kuptoni , Kosova Kerkon Pavarsin Njeher Ta Ket Flamurin Ndersa Me Pas Formojm nje Union Me Shqiperin IDE E MIRE ApoJo*

----------


## Vdekja

> P.S- Vdekja Ke sy Shqiponje


Kompliment ma te bukur ende nuk kam marrë !Flm.

----------


## Goldanitus

Propozimi im eshte qe flamurit te mos i hiqet shqiponja dykrenare me ngjyren e zeze dhe as ngjyra e kuqe qe simbolizon gjakun e derdhun te trimave tane per atdhe. Ndoshta duhet te behet ndonje ndryshim i vogel vetem sa per dallim nga flamuri i Shqiperise, meqe nderkombetaret nuk po lejojne perdorimin e dy flamujve te njejt, por jo ndonje ndryshim thelbesor p.sh ne asnje menyre nuk mund te beje pjese ne flamurin tone kuq e zi ndonje ngjyre(perveq te kuqes dhe zezes) apo simbol qe nuk na pasqyron ne asnje menyre kulturen dhe luften tone shume shekullore. 
 A e meritojne deshmoret dhe martiret tane qe ky flamur te behet sipas "standardeve nderkombetare" pra po kerkojne qe ne flamur te vendosen edhe simbole te tjera qe i takojne popujve tjere jo shqiptar. Por a mundet te vendoset ne flamurin tone nje simbol i atij qe ka dashur me qdo kusht ta shuaj kete flamur. Jo, dhe nese ne jemi ende ata te cilet kemi qene nuk duhet te lejojme ne asnje menyre kete njollosje. 
 Megjithate une kam nje propozim per flamur, dhe ai do te ishte qe flamuri te jete i njejte vetem me nje ndryshim te vogel. Duke e ditur se te gjithe flamujt ne bote kane forme drejtekendeshi(perveq flamurit te zvicres qe ka forme katrore) do te propozoja qe flamuri yne te jete identik, por qe te kete forme katrore.

----------


## Qendi

*Flamuri Qe Me Se Shumti Do Ti Pershtatej  Do Te Ishte Ai i 2-Ti Ne Figuren.3 Qe E Ka Bere ZENI BALLAZHI*

----------

